# localhost "richtig" setzen



## terravotion (27. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe auf meinem PC IIS wie auch XAMMP am laufen. Wenn ich nun http://localhost eingebe, stertet bei mir der IIS und nicht XAMMP.

Wie kann ich das ändern?


Grüsse,
Hunab


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. März 2006)

Den IIS-Server beenden und XAMPP starten (Apache muss auf Port 80 lauschen, welches i.d.R. die Standardeinstellung ist).
Oder du änderst einfach den Port auf dem Apache lauscht auf einen beliebigen anderen Wert und rufst ihn dann mittels http://localhost:PORT auf.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2006)

Dafuer wirst Du sowohl beim IIS als auch beim XAMPP in der Konfiguration den Port aendern muessen. Es koennen ja nicht beide auf dem gleichen Port laufen.
TCP/80 ist der Standard-Port fuer Web-Server und da der durch den IIS belegt ist siehst Du auch die Seite die dort liegt. Entweder wurde bei der Installation erkannt, dass der Port schon belegt ist und automatisch ein anderer gewaehlt (z.B. 8080) oder XAMPP ist zwar installiert, laeuft aber garnicht.
Wie dem auch sei, Du musst, wie erwaehnt bei beiden in der Konfiguration die Ports aendern. Bei XAMPP stellst Du den Port auf 80 und beim IIS auf was anderes, z.B. eben 8080.
Danach solltest Du XAMPP unter http://localhost und IIS unter http://localhost:8080 erreichen koennen.


----------



## terravotion (28. März 2006)

Aso das konnte ich ohne weitere ändern, dass das IIS-Zeugs auf nem anderen Port arbeitet...

Also habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich nun einfacht XAMMP reinstalliere und es läuft... Nääh, beim installiere und starten des Apachedienstes gibts ne Fehlermeldung "Apache SSL Port 443 ist blockiert" Dann habe ich in der WindowsFirewall diesen Port geöffnet.

Mit dem Portcheckingprogramm vn XAMMP habe ich dann jedoch gesehen, dass auf diesem Port nicht der normale Pfad zu XAMMP etc steht sonder "C:\Windows\system32\inetserv\inetinfo.exe"

Meine Frage ist nun fast, was das ist =) Dass es was von Microsoft ist denk ich mir fast, nur was macht das auf meinem Port =) Oder anderst gefragt, wie kann ich das ändern, denn im IIS ist das nicht änerbar und im XAMMP weiss ich nicht wie...?


Grüsse,
Hunab


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2006)

Beim XAMPP sollte es reichen den SSL-Support auszuschalten. Denn ueber TCP/443 laeuft HTTPS.
Oder Du schiebst diesen Port woanders hin.
Die Konfiguration des Apache-Web-Servers nennt sich uebrigens httpd.conf.


----------

